# The longest Tesla parade Guinness world record attempt on Saturday 12/12/2020



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I participated and it was great fun!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

When I first saw your thread title I assumed this would be a California event. But my home state? Damn; wish I'd known...


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Over 330! Impressive!


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

So did the parade acheive "world record" criteria?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Looks fun but not a single car put on parade attire for the parade.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

That is a lot of coordination. Was surprised at the traffic control they coordinated and was set up for the intersections as you left the gathering place.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Unofficially, yes, but Guinness has a long verification process that will take some time.



tencate said:


> So did the parade acheive "world record" criteria?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

We had a lot of friends participate in this. I’m told it was a lot of work to coordinate


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Not Tesla specific but I just participated in the new work record for the largest EV parade in the world


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452349751102480398


----------

